# ..e i figli di separati ? 2



## Persa/Ritrovata (5 Novembre 2006)

Immaginando che i figli non frequentino il forum..
Chi di voi ha vissuto la separazione come figlio può indicarmi

cosa non fare assolutamente
cosa fare senz'altro
se ritenete utile stimolare l'espressione dei sentimenti negativi
se il mantenersi equidistanti è una reazione naturale dei figli o è segno di una rimozione
a che età avete vissuto la separazione e se/come l'avete vissuta


----------



## Old auberose (6 Novembre 2006)

Cara Persa Ritrovata,
sono figlia di separati e sono separata.....
le mie sono state due dinamiche molto diverse, è un pò lungo raccontare le due vicende, ma se ti occorrerrà chiedi pure, appena ho un pò di tempo cercherò di raccontare....
Questo per dirti che cambia molto da caso a caso, certamente sto cercando di non fare quello che non avrei voluto che mia madre facesse...ma appunto gli eventi sono diversi.

Lo so che sono confusa ma ho pochissimo tempo, cercherò di tornarci sopra.....


----------



## Old auberose (6 Novembre 2006)

*dunque*



			
				Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> Immaginando che i figli non frequentino il forum..
> Chi di voi ha vissuto la separazione come figlio può indicarmi
> 
> cosa non fare assolutamente
> ...


sui primi due punti, P/R tu mi sembri una donna ragionevole, si cerca di fare la cosa giusta (stiamo parlando verso i figli nooo?). Io mi sono separata malgrado avevo vissuto questa cosa come figlia, perchè credo che i figli sentano se tu non sei felice nel matrimonio..... ho cercato di agevolare i futuri rapporti con suo padre, malgrado mi sono trovata di fronte un emerito idiota, ho cercato e cerco di rendere la vita a mio figlio serena a costo di ingoiare qualche rospetto..... poi ogni tanto sbotto.....
Io dai miei genitori non ho avuto queste ''attenzioni'' ma se è per quello nemmeno ''altre'......

Se ho capito bene, per lo stimolare i sentimenti negativi, ti dico no, non credo..... ovvio essere più obiettivi possibili.... ma ad esempio malgrado mia madre e mia nonna mi abbiano sempre parlato negativamente di mio padre, all'età di 25 anni sono andata a cercarlo ugualmente.... perchè si ha bisogno di farsi una PROPRIA opinione.....

Equidistante, vedo che anche mio figlio lo fa..... credo sia una sofferenza taciuta....
si sentono fra l'incudine ed il martello.......

L'età... avevo due anni e mezzo, mio figlio 11.....
a me ha giocato molto nell'età adolescenziale e segnato parecchio la vita....... 
per mio figlio è stato molto duro il primo anno, ora va molto meglio ne sono passati 3 e mezzo, e sto facendo un  buon lavoro


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2006)

*grazie*



			
				auberose ha detto:
			
		

> sui primi due punti, P/R tu mi sembri una donna ragionevole, si cerca di fare la cosa giusta (stiamo parlando verso i figli nooo?). Io mi sono separata malgrado avevo vissuto questa cosa come figlia, perchè credo che i figli sentano se tu non sei felice nel matrimonio..... ho cercato di agevolare i futuri rapporti con suo padre, malgrado mi sono trovata di fronte un emerito idiota, ho cercato e cerco di rendere la vita a mio figlio serena a costo di ingoiare qualche rospetto..... poi ogni tanto sbotto.....
> Io dai miei genitori non ho avuto queste ''attenzioni'' ma se è per quello nemmeno ''altre'......
> 
> Se ho capito bene, per lo stimolare i sentimenti negativi, ti dico no, non credo..... ovvio essere più obiettivi possibili.... ma ad esempio malgrado mia madre e mia nonna mi abbiano sempre parlato negativamente di mio padre, all'età di 25 anni sono andata a cercarlo ugualmente.... perchè si ha bisogno di farsi una PROPRIA opinione.....
> ...


Grazie Auberose!
Attendo altre esperienze


----------



## MariLea (6 Novembre 2006)

Non ho esperienza da figlia,
ma da mamma separata ti posso confermare l'equidistanza dei figli, credo per pari affetto... ed approvo.


----------



## Old Fa. (6 Novembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> Immaginando che i figli non frequentino il forum..
> Chi di voi ha vissuto la separazione come figlio può indicarmi
> 
> cosa non fare assolutamente
> ...


Ho cosa ho fatto io ed un suggerimento come ex bambino (ho memorai fino a 3 anni, quindi sono un esperto).

Quello che ho fatto io di tutti i tuoi punti è molto semplice: Niente.

Il mio suggerimento sulle tue domande:

cosa non fare assolutamente: *Il genitore*
cosa fare senz'altro : *Ignorarlo*
se ritenete utile stimolare l'espressione dei sentimenti negativi: *non producono niente sugli adulti, escludo che possano essere un beneficio per i figli*
se il mantenersi equidistanti è una reazione naturale dei figli o è segno di una rimozione:* I figli sentono il bisogno costantemente di non dipendere dai genitori*
a che età avete vissuto la separazione e se/come l'avete vissuta

*A 3 anni, ma il casino è venuto dopo, ... non mantenendomi mai nello stesso posto oltre un anno. Per far stare bene un figlio in qualsiasi situazione, non lo devi spostare dal suo ambiente.*

Una volta sola è concessa, ... dopo viene su come me.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Novembre 2006)

Fa. ha detto:
			
		

> Una volta sola è concessa, ... dopo viene su come me.


Sei sicuro che non sia un risultato apprezzabile?


----------



## Old Fa. (7 Novembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> Sei sicuro che non sia un risultato apprezzabile?


Non ti pensare, sono un autentico disastro vivente.

Mica lo dico per farmi dire: No dai ... ecc ecc

Sono davvero un problema, un problema enorme .


----------



## Bruja (7 Novembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> Immaginando che i figli non frequentino il forum..
> Chi di voi ha vissuto la separazione come figlio può indicarmi
> 
> cosa non fare assolutamente
> ...


Non partecipo perchè non sono stata figlia di genitori separati, ma alla luce di molte verità apprese, forse avremmo vissuto meglio tutti se lo avessero fatto. 

Quanto a me sono divorziata, quindi la separazione l'ho vissuta con una figlia che all'epoca era piccola.......... non posso darti risposte che sono sue, ma attorno ai vent'anni mi ha detto una frase che mi ha "consolato" per la separazione che le è stata imposta. Sostanzialemnet diceva così: 
" Ti sono grata per avermi lasciato libera di sbagliare e per non essere stata nè un  guardiano, nè una "mamma amica finta coetanea".
Bruja


----------



## Old caterina (13 Novembre 2006)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:
			
		

> Immaginando che i figli non frequentino il forum..
> Chi di voi ha vissuto la separazione come figlio può indicarmi
> 
> cosa non fare assolutamente
> ...


 Sono figlia di divorziati, nn separata ma tradita.

 1) nn demolire la figura dell'altro genitore, nn usare i figli per vendicarsi della sofferenza 
 2) rifarsi una vita e nn farsi mai vedere piangere 
 3) nn stimolare ma neppure reprimere lasciando la libertà di espimersi senza condizionamenti
 4) nn saprei...mio padre era il MOSTRO  per la famiglia di mia madre  e  per mia madre e cosi' mi hanno crescita.
 4) avevo 18 mesi...e l'ho vissuta come una diversità. Non ammettevo che mio padre mi mancava. Dicevo in giro che mio padre era morto per n dire che stava con un'altra e aveva altri figli.
Spero possa servirti la mia testimonianza.


----------



## Non registrato (13 Novembre 2006)

caterina ha detto:
			
		

> Sono figlia di divorziati, nn separata ma tradita.
> 
> 1) nn demolire la figura dell'altro genitore, nn usare i figli per vendicarsi della sofferenza
> 2) rifarsi una vita e nn farsi mai vedere piangere
> ...



!!!


----------



## Non registrato (13 Novembre 2006)

*Caterina*

Quella sopra è il commento silenzioso di miciolidia .


----------

